#  -
,    ,         . ,         .       ?

----------


## UCMS Group

. 

1.         .       . 
      -   ,      (,   ,      -      ) . 
  ,     
 -       (          -     -  ). 
 -   932 (  )       (    ,     ).        .  ,       -      .    (    )              ,        . 

2.      ,    -       ,             15   (    )

3.              , ..    ,  ,  
      ,        " ". 
     ,      (       ,       (, ,       ),       ).

----------

-        ,        .  ,              (  ,     ..),  -            . , , ,        -          -                ,               -   ,         ,            .

----------

